
ExActivity, simple async db logging for your webapps, in Elixir - jeroenbourgois
https://github.com/jackjoe/ex_activity
======
jeroenbourgois
This is our first stab at a Elixir library and our very first OSS
contribution! We hope it can be of use to anyone, we are using it ourselves in
production.

We created the lib because after 10 years of developing PHP apps we had
settled with a structured way to gather logs from our apps, in a database. We
really liked this setup, so we ported it to use in our Elixir/Phoenix apps.

Feedback is welcome!

